# Capers before/after



## southern Maine diver (Jan 3, 2008)

Found this Gulden's Capers bottle a while back in freshwater. It was heavily stained with rust and river scum.  [>:]
 Sent it out to a gal I met at the bottle show and she did a nice job on it. []

 Here are the "Before & After" photos.  []

 Any idea on value?  Is this the for runner of Charles Gulden of the famous "Gulden's Mustard?"[8|]

 Wayne


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 3, 2008)

After cleaning/tumbling...[]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 3, 2008)

Still has some tiny scratches in it, but I was happy and it displays nicely...  good color, some seed bubbles and nice elongated strecth marks in the neck.[]

 Wayne


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 3, 2008)

Very sweet Wayne!  That's a nice looking piece of glass.


----------



## GACDIG (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't know much about it but it looks like a very old cude bottle. 
 gac


----------



## madman (Jan 3, 2008)

wow! beautiful bottle nice find mike


----------



## idigjars (Jan 4, 2008)

Sweet Wayne!  I love the before and after pics you post.  Thanks!   Paul


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 4, 2008)

very nice bottle!


----------

